# Need a 23-24" monitor within 14k



## Ultra_Bloodshed (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi all

I need your suggestions on a monitor for around a budget of 14k. My req. from the monitor are as follows.
1. Gaming. Will connect my PS3
2. Graphic editing
3. Full HD/ HDMI a plus
4. Good color reproduction (best among it's class)


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 27, 2011)

Dell U2311H is a good monitor in this range. But you won't find HMDI port on this one. You'll have to use a converter cable for that. But apart from that, the color reproduction is very good, and is a highly praised monitor in this range.


----------



## Ultra_Bloodshed (Aug 27, 2011)

Isn't that like 20k?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 27, 2011)

Ultra_Bloodshed said:


> Isn't that like 20k?


No, Dell UltraSharp U2311H

Buy Dell UltraSharp 23 Inch WideScreen Flat Panel TFT Monitor (U2311H) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## Ultra_Bloodshed (Aug 27, 2011)

^^ Sweet!! Any noticeable size difference between 23" and 24"?? Also, if there's no HDMI, what is the best way to connect a PS3 to it to get the best display possible?

* Hope the price is within 15k in SP Road, BLR too


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 27, 2011)

Ultra_Bloodshed said:


> ^^ Sweet!! Any noticeable size difference between 23" and 24"?? Also, if there's no HDMI, what is the best way to connect a PS3 to it to get the best display possible?
> 
> * Hope the price is within 15k in SP Road, BLR too



For PS3, use something like Premium HDMI to DVI Cable Gold 2 Metre: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## Ultra_Bloodshed (Aug 27, 2011)

Also, I called up all Dell stores. No one keeps monitors there!! All sell laptops and stuff only!! Where can I get my hands on this monitor in bangalore?


----------



## Sarath (Aug 27, 2011)

Dell U2311H is what you need. Check siggy for details. I have purchase details there.


----------



## Ultra_Bloodshed (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey sarath. Where did ya get it from? SP road? Is it readily available or do I need to place an order


----------



## Sarath (Aug 27, 2011)

I placed an order and received it the next day. From BDA complex, Indiranagar. I will add the details to the main post in a while once I gather google map location and address

I have updated the details in my thread. Check it out.

I have no idea about Golchha. I got my entire PC except the monitor from them. I never asked if they have the Dell U2311H


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 27, 2011)

+1 for Dell U2311H.


----------



## Ultra_Bloodshed (Aug 28, 2011)

Yay... Got the Dell U2311H from Golcha today. Called them up and they had it in stock.

Funny thing though.... I bought a HDMI to DVI adaptor and it seems Dell makes different kind of DVI ports! The pin arrangement was entirely different. Gotta go hunting for a same class converter tomorrow! Anyone any ideas?



Ishu Gupta said:


> For PS3, use something like Premium HDMI to DVI Cable Gold 2 Metre: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics



Oh.. and Ishu. That converter won't work as the DVI pins are incompatible it seems


----------



## Sarath (Aug 28, 2011)

Try HDMI to Display Port then. I am confused as to why yours didn't work and how dell can have another standard of DVI in their monitor.

Let me know how it turns out. I would add valid points in my main post to avoid hassle by future buyers, in case HDMI is so much of a pain to work with, on this monitor.


----------



## Ultra_Bloodshed (Aug 28, 2011)

Have ya tried connecting your PS3 to your U2311h sarath?? If so, how's the overall display and how did you manage the converter 

NVM that DVI thingy   Turns out U2311H supports DVI-D Dual link cables only and I got an adaptor with DVI-I. lol. Most monitors supports the DVI-I interface, but I guess times are changing.


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 28, 2011)

Check this link:
All About DVI
Go to the bottom of the page where diagrams are, and find out which standard the Dell U2311H uses. You can then get the cable needed.


----------



## Ultra_Bloodshed (Aug 28, 2011)

Yep... I have looked at it  U2311H uses the DVI-D standard...


----------

